# Sicherheitsfragen bei Steuerungen mit der SPS



## puma1515 (13 März 2011)

Hallo,
Ich brauchte eine Sicherheitsstrategier für ein Rolltor. Programiert mit  Step 7

Kann mir jemand ein paar Tips geben?
Danke im vorraus!!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 März 2011)

Geht es auch etwas konkreter ????? Ansonsten würd ich sagen Not-Halt bei der Handbedienung und eine Abschaltleiste am Rolltor. Beides darf nicht in der SPS ausgewertet werden um die Abschaltung durchzuführen es sei den du hast eine F-CPU


----------



## Tommi (13 März 2011)

puma1515 schrieb:


> Sicherheitsstrategier


 
Was ist das?

Auch wenn es "Sicherheitsstrategie" heißen sollte, sind die
Angaben etwas dürftig.

Bitte nachbessern.

Gruß
Tommi

Oh, hallo Axel...


----------



## puma1515 (13 März 2011)

Es geht um ein Schulprojekt. Wir haben erst ein Steuerungs program für ein Rolltor geschrieben und jetzt sollen wir ein Sicherheits konzept erarbeiten und intergrieren: logisch und zeitlich.
Da ich seid 15 Jahren wieder die Schulbank drücke tue ich mir schwer mit dem Thema, darum habe ich auf ein paar Tipps gehoft.

Was ist angebracht und was möglich?
Wie gehe ich vor?
Wie kann ich das Testen? Oder ohne Test einreichen?
Oder kann mir jemand ein program schiecken, oder wo kann ich mir das anschauen, wo "Sicherheit" schon drin? 
Da ich sehen kann wie es richtig gemacht wird.

Danke!!!


----------



## Safety (13 März 2011)

Also wie immer sieht man nach einer Typ C-Norm.

EN 12978:2003+A1:2009 Türen und Tore — Schutzeinrichtungen für kraftbetätigte Türen und Tore — Anforderungen und Prüfverfahren


----------



## puma1515 (13 März 2011)

Danke Safety für deine Antwort!
Aber was ist eine Typ C-Norm, und wo finde ich die?
Gruß


----------



## Safety (13 März 2011)

Hallo Puma,
also es handelt sich um ein Schulprojekt.
Es geht nur um die Programmierung der SPS?
Es wird kein richtiges Sicherheitskonzept verlangt?
Wenn das alles so ist.
Dann erfinde einen Eingang für Not-Halt und einen für eine Schaltleiste.


----------



## puma1515 (13 März 2011)

Ok, aber es werden 8 sicherheits bausteine verlangt!?
Also 8 verschiedene sicherheiten soll ich intergrieren.


----------



## Corosop15 (13 März 2011)

Dann sie doch bitte so nett und laß Dir nicht alles einzeln aus der Nase ziehen, gebe mal richtige Informationen. Welche Bausteine meinst Du?
Wenn Du Vorgaben hast, muß man diese schon kennen, wenn man Dir helfen soll.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 März 2011)

"Interessant", dass in einem *Schulprojekt *gelehrt wird, die Sicherheitsfunktion auf der SPS zu realisieren...


----------



## puma1515 (13 März 2011)

Und da ist mein Problem. Ich soll min. 8 logische und/oder  zeitliche sicherheits bausteine einfügen. Als "hilfe" habe ich ein Arbeitsblatt bekommen "Sicherheitsfragen bei Steuerungen mit SPS". mit allen Grundbegriffen.
Nur das ich davon nicht so viel verstanden habe.


----------



## puma1515 (13 März 2011)

Technikerschule!!!
Wie so sind alle so Skeptisch?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2011)

Lade doch das blatt mal hoch, einscannen und mit Hilfe der Büroklammer 
über den Forums Editor, online stellen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2011)

puma1515 schrieb:


> Technikerschule!!!
> Wie so sind alle so Skeptisch?



Weil wie schon beschrieben Sicherheitstechnik nicht mit einer normalen
SPS geht, du nicht ausreichend Information rüberkommst und ich nicht 
glaube das Sicherheitstechnik mit einer SPS gelehrt wird bevor die Schüler
die Grundlagen beherrschen. Sicherheitstechnik ist ein sehr...sehr sensibles
Thema und bringt Profis noch ins rotieren!


----------



## puma1515 (13 März 2011)

Anhang anzeigen Scannen0001.pdf


Anhang anzeigen Scannen0002.pdf


Anhang anzeigen Scannen0003.pdf


Anhang anzeigen Scannen0004.pdf


Anhang anzeigen Scannen0005.pdf



Das erste blatt ist das Projekt an sich und die anderen die Sicherheitsfragen.
Und wie schon geschrieben das program wird nie ein "echtes Tor" bewegen!


----------



## Corosop15 (13 März 2011)

puma1515 schrieb:


> Und wie schon geschrieben das program wird nie ein "echtes Tor" bewegen!


 
Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, daß Du die Aufgebenstellung behandeln sollst wie ein "echt" zu verfahrendes "Tor".


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2011)

Ich glaube es geht im wesentlichen darum den Ablauf so zu gestalten,
das er sicher ablâuft und nicht um Personen bzw. Anlagenschutz. So sollen
zb. Endlagen Drahtbruchsicher als Öffner ausgeführt werden. Lauftzeitüberwachungen
bei Aktionen.


----------



## puma1515 (13 März 2011)

Corosop15 schrieb:


> Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, daß Du die Aufgebenstellung behandeln sollst wie ein "echt" zu verfahrendes "Tor".


 
Das werde ich auch machen, nur mit dem satz wolte ich manch einen beruhgen!


----------



## puma1515 (13 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich glaube es geht im wesentlichen darum den Ablauf so zu gestalten,
> das er sicher ablâuft und nicht um Personen bzw. Anlagenschutz. So sollen
> zb. Endlagen Drahtbruchsicher als Öffner ausgeführt werden. Lauftzeitüberwachungen
> bei Aktionen.


 
Kanst Du bitte noch präziser werden?


----------



## Question_mark (13 März 2011)

*Hallo, so einfach ist das nicht*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> das er sicher ablâuft und nicht um Personen bzw. Anlagenschutz.



Das mag für normale Rolltore zutreffen, bei den sogenannten Schnellauftoren, die mal locker in 2 Sekunden 5-6 m Höhe überwinden wird das problematisch. Wenn da nicht gewisse Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zum Schnellhalt eingehalten werden, dann hast Du das Tor ganz schnell auf der Birne ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Corosop15 (13 März 2011)

Hallo puma1515,

woran hängst es den genau?

Dir will keiner was, aber ohne genaue Aussagen kann man Dir nicht helfen.

- Wie weit kennst Du Dich in der Programmierung von STEP7 aus?
- Bist Du von Deiner Vorbildung her elektrisch oder mechanisch vorbelastet?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo QM, 
Ich denke mal das in diesen Beispiel nur der Aspekt betrachtet werden soll,
wie die Software gestaltet werden soll. Hardware lassen wir mal außen vor,
das kommt bestimmt in der nächsten Unterrichtsstunde dran 

Gruß helmut


----------



## Question_mark (13 März 2011)

Hallo,



			
				Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal das in diesen Beispiel nur der Aspekt betrachtet werden soll, wie die Software gestaltet werden soll. Hardware lassen wir mal außen vor,



Mag ja sein, aber ich kann eine Software nur schreiben, wenn ich zuvor die Sicherheitsrichtlinien (gemäß dem Beitrag von Safety) betrachte, darauf aufbauend die Hardware zusammenschraube. Danach lege ich die Füße auf den Schreibtisch und überlege mir die Programmstruktur.

Und erst wenn ich die im Kopf fertig habe, schalte ich das PG ein.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 März 2011)

So mache ich das doch auch in der Praxis....
ich meine das Füße hochlegen 
Aber jetzt sein wir doch mal realistisch das
ist eine Hausaufgabe, ich bin mir sehr sicher 
das der Lehrer die von Safty genannte "C-Norm"
nicht ausgeteilt hat und sie keiner von den Schülern
zu Hause hat.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> So mache ich das doch auch in der Praxis....
> ich meine das Füße hochlegen
> Aber jetzt sein ......sehr sicher
> das der Lehrer die von Safty genannte "C-Norm"
> ...


 
Und ich bin mir sehr sicher das der Lehrer keine Ahnung hat was eine C-Norm ist. Habt ihr euch die PDFs durchgelesen ? Egal. Es ist und bleibt eine Schulaufgabe und wie wir alle wissen hat Schule und Praxis eher weniger mit einander zu tun.......


----------



## marlob (14 März 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir sehr sicher das der Lehrer keine Ahnung hat was eine C-Norm ist. Habt ihr euch die PDFs durchgelesen ? Egal. Es ist und bleibt eine Schulaufgabe und wie wir alle wissen hat Schule und Praxis eher weniger mit einander zu tun.......


Grundsätzlich finde ich es ja gut das der Lehrer auch die Sicherheitsbetrachtung anspricht. Wenn es denn richtig erklärt wird
Vielleicht sollte Safety mal Kurse für Lehrer anbieten, wo die wichtigsten Grundlagen erklärt werden. 

@puma1515
Um was für eine Schule handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Ralle (14 März 2011)

Na ja, ich denke, ihr geht da ein wenig zu weit.
Wenn man in einer Techniker-Schule den Leuten das Programmieren einer SPS näher bringen will, dann kann man doch nicht sofort mit der vollen Dröhnung auftreten. 
Zuerst wird einmal ein kleines Programm erstellt, das dann nach und nach ausgebaut wird. Da spielt Sicherheitstechnik und -norm am Anfang garantiert keine Rolle. 
Ich denke, es geht hier erst einmal darum, das Programm so zu gestalten, dass sich die Anlage unter keinen Umständen selbst beschädigt, aber auch niemanden verletzt. Das kann man zuerst einmal immer im Programm sicherstellen, unabhängig von irgendwelcher Sicherheitstechnik, die dann später selbstverständlich auch noch dazu kommen muß.

Wer kennt nicht des berühmte Fahstuhlprogramm. Von der Sicherheit her, dürfte man das ja gar nicht erst programmieren, also geht es in erster Linie um das Lernen des Programmierens.

Der TE sollte uns einmal das vorhandene zeigen und dann steht die Fragem was sein Lehrer mit den 8 Sicherheitsbausteinen genau meint. Denn das ist sicher nicht das Selbe, was wir oder z.Bsp. Safety darunter verstehen.


----------



## Tommi (14 März 2011)

puma1515 schrieb:


> Ok, aber es werden 8 sicherheits bausteine verlangt!?
> Also 8 verschiedene sicherheiten soll ich intergrieren.


 

Weißt Du welche 8 Sicherheitsfunktionen gemeint sind?
Oder musst Du Dir die erst ermitteln?

Hört sich so an, als ob die in der Musterlösung der Aufgabe stehen.


----------



## Safety (14 März 2011)

Also mit dieser Erklärung würde ich auch nicht zurechtkommen habt Ihr euch mal die Handskizze zur Redundanz angesehen. Das ist alles Stand 1979 als ich das erste Mal eine SPS angesehen habe. 
  Und so was wird heute in Technikerschulen gelehrt?
Jetzt wirtd mir einiges klarer!


----------



## Safety (14 März 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich es ja gut das der Lehrer auch die Sicherheitsbetrachtung anspricht. Wenn es denn richtig erklärt wird
> Vielleicht sollte Safety mal Kurse für Lehrer anbieten, wo die wichtigsten Grundlagen erklärt werden.


Würde ich machen, aber es wird an der Bezahlung scheitern.


----------



## Tommi (14 März 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Und so was wird heute in Technikerschulen gelehrt?
> Jetzt wirtd mir einiges klarer!


 
das ist Gott sei Dank nicht überall so...


----------



## Corosop15 (14 März 2011)

Hallo Safety,

Du hast ja recht. Es ist wohlso, wie Helmut und Ralle es meinen. Aber immerhin steht in der Aufgabenstellung:

Not-Aus-Beschaltung einer SPS:
Für Sicherheitsschaltungen müssen auch heute noch Schütze und besondere Geräte verwandt werde, die wegen ihrer einfachen Bauart besonders sicher reagieren. Die Not-Aus-Meldung kann in der SPS zu Meldezwecken verarbeitet werden. Die Abschaltung gefährlicher Antriebe muß jedoch hardwareseitig erfolgen.


----------



## puma1515 (14 März 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Ich versuche die Diskussion in richtige Richtung zur drehen:


Wir haben als erstes ein Programm geschrieben, Rolltor, mit Step 7. Für mich war das dass erste mal weil ich eigentlich der Mechaniker unter den Elektrikern bin.
Und "damals" in der Berufsschule gab das nicht.


Ich komme mit dem Programm eigentlich zu recht: logische Aufbau, Verknüpfung, und so weiter.
Aber zb. wo die Steuerung schon fertig war und wie die ausprobiert haben,mit VISU, haben wie festgestellt das, wen man den Hauptschalte ausmacht läuft das Rolltor in Automatik weiter.


Und da ist schon mein Problem: wieso ist es so? Bei allen!


Also ich weiß, das ich ein FC "Sicherheit" erstellen muss und mit Merken auf die Ausgänge verknüpfen.


Aber zb. wie kann ich ein Not-Aus integrieren? Oder andere sicherheits- relevanten Bausteine.


Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2011)

Also nochmal zum mitschreiben wenn du denn hauptschalter ausmachst,
läuft was wie weiter? Meinst du die Anlage bleibt im Automatikbetrieb?
Das kannst abfangen, das du bei deiner SPS, den wiederanlauf auswertest
und damit eine Initalisierung durchführst. Das kann durch Anlauf Organisations
Bausteine geschen oder durch Variablen (zb Merker) die nicht im Remanenten
Bereich der Steuerung liegen. 

Der Not-Aus muss auf den Leistungsteil Primär wirken, dh stillzetzen und dann
Zusätzlich in der SPS ausgewertet werden.


----------



## puma1515 (14 März 2011)

mit der Initalisierung hat es geklappt! Danke!
Aber was könnte sonst der Lehrer mit SICHERHEIT meinen?
Hilf euch das Programm/Steuerung an sich?
Das wir uns aber verstehen, es geht nicht darum das jemand mir das Programm umschreibt, aber dann vielleicht könnt Iht es besser verstehen was ich meine!


----------



## Corosop15 (14 März 2011)

Es hilft immer, wenn man das Programm zu Gesicht bekommt.


----------



## Tommi (14 März 2011)

puma1515 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß, das ich ein FC "Sicherheit" erstellen muss und mit Merken auf die Ausgänge verknüpfen.


 
Hallo,

jetzt mal einige Grundsatzfragen:

kennst Du den Unterschied zwischen:

U E 1.0
= M 0.0
-------------- sowie

U E 1.0
S M 0.0

UN E 1.1
R M 0.0
--------------

Weisst Du, was eine Selbsthaltung ist?

---------------------------------------

Solche Merker aus Deinem "Sicherheits FC" musst Du mit den Ausgängen
verknüpfen und zwar so, dass die nicht einfach, ohne zusätzliches Drücken
eines Start-Tasters, nach Stop einfach so wieder anlaufen. 

E1.1 könnte der Not-Halt Taster sein als Öffner, E1.0 der Start nach Not-Halt als Schließer
und der M0.0 der Merker "Kein Not-Halt", mit dem Du Deine Ausgänge
abschaltest. Dies alles ohne Betrachtung von irgendwelchen Steuerungskategorien
oder Hardwareabschaltungen. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## puma1515 (14 März 2011)

Hi Tommi, 
auf anchib würde ich sagen das ich den unterschied nicht kenne, das kommt aber davon das ich nur in FUB programmiert habe.
Aber das sollte ja kein problem sein.
Ich werde deinen vorschlag einbauen und weiter schaun!


----------



## puma1515 (14 März 2011)

Anbei mein Programm


----------



## puma1515 (16 März 2011)

Ich habe mich noch einmall mit den Lehrer unterhalten und es geht um Sicherheit ohne weiteren ex geräte und logische fehler der SPS.

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2011)

Das musst du aber jetzt näher erläutern, ex war hier ja auch kein Thema. 
Mit einer normalen SPS kannst du keine Sicherheitstechnik durchführen, du 
kannst nur einen Ablauf erstellen der in sich sicher läuft. Also wenn deine
Steuerung nicht eine solche Safty CPU ist, muss die Sicherheit auf anderen
Weg erfüllt werden mit normalen sicherheitsrelais. 
Aber diese Forderung kann ich weder in deiner Fragestellung, noch in der
Aufgabenstellung deines Lehres ekennenn.
Bitte sage ihn mal er möchte sich hier mal anmelden und dazu Stellung beziehen!


----------



## puma1515 (16 März 2011)

Also so wie ich das verstanden habe meinte er zb. das Endschalter "Tor auf" und "Tor zu" gleichzeitig signal senden( oder es ist eine stürung) oder zeitüberwachung (bei 10 sek.bis Tor auf). Oder.... ja was wäre noch möglich?
Personen Sicherheit mit der Torkante haben wir ja und wir gehen davon aus das keine weitere Hadware benötigt wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 März 2011)

puma1515 schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das verstanden habe meinte er zb. das Endschalter "Tor auf" und "Tor zu" gleichzeitig signal senden( oder es ist eine stürung) oder zeitüberwachung (bei 10 sek.bis Tor auf). Oder.... ja was wäre noch möglich?
> Personen Sicherheit mit der Torkante haben wir ja und wir gehen davon aus das keine weitere Hadware benötigt wird.



Den Ablauf so gestalten das er sicher läuft das geht, aber Personenschutz
mit der SPS lösen geht nicht. Da musst du etwas falsch verstanden haben.


----------



## Tommi (17 März 2011)

puma1515 schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das verstanden habe meinte er zb. das Endschalter "Tor auf" und "Tor zu" gleichzeitig signal senden( oder es ist eine stürung) oder zeitüberwachung (bei 10 sek.bis Tor auf


 
Ich glaube, der Dozent verlangt zuviel (der Angeber) und Du verstehst
zu wenig...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## puma1515 (19 März 2011)

Hallo,
Helmut......, kanst Du mir noch einmall die Initalisierung erlätern.
Ich dachte das die richtig läft tut sie aber nicht.
Und was ich mit was vernüpfen muss?
Danke nochmal!!!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 März 2011)

Ich kann dir nur helfen wenn du mir Futter gibst, ich meine du musst schon
den Programmauszug, mit Erläuterungen hochladen. Aber bitte nicht als
Gepackte Datei ( die mach ich nicht los ), sondern nutze die Möglichkeiten
des forums. Über den Editor ist ein Symbol mit Raute, dann sieht das wie
folgt aus. 


```
U "INI"
R "Startmerker"
```


----------



## Paule (20 März 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur helfen wenn du mir Futter gibst,


@Helmut, da stellen sich mir folgende Fragen:
- bist Du im Unterzucker?
- hast Du einfach nur Hunger?
- möchtest Du einfach in Naturalien bezahlt werden?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 März 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> @Helmut, da stellen sich mir folgende Fragen:
> - bist Du im Unterzucker?
> - hast Du einfach nur Hunger?
> - möchtest Du einfach in Naturalien bezahlt werden?



Antwort drei, damit kann ich mich auf dem Wochenmarkt stellen und ein bisschen dazu verdienen


----------



## Weschi (20 März 2011)

Seltsam ! Im Moment haben wir 4 angehende Techniker in der E-Konstruktion welche an dem selben Projekt arbeiten ^^ .*ROFL*


----------

